# Female fellow smoker



## Lady Smoker 2021 (Aug 24, 2022)

Good Morning everyone! 
          I started smoking meat a few years ago so I'm still in the learning process. Right now I live in a small country town and in a few weeks will be moving to another small country town in Virginia where my FH and I just purchased a house. It has a couple of outbuildings (1 is concrete or cement and the other is a metal shed). I want to turn the one into a future smoke house (outdoor kitchen so to speak). I  do already own a smoker which is a plus. I also would like to do a few raised garden beds so next year I can do some canning. 
Now to get back to myself I'm in my 40s, engaged to a wonderful man and we have 4 dogs.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 24, 2022)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 24, 2022)

Welcome from Iowa! What kind of dogs?

Ryan


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 24, 2022)

Welcome from SE Arizona.


----------



## Lady Smoker 2021 (Aug 24, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Welcome from Iowa! What kind of dogs?
> 
> Ryan


2 Pit crosses (Sophie and Rudy [Mother and Son]), 1 BullyPit (Remington) and 1 Beagle (Kozmo). Kozmo was my birthday gift from my FH last year.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 24, 2022)

Welcome from South Carolina and congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 24, 2022)

Welcome from a person who was born and raised very close to where you're moving and now living in Central Texas.


Lady Smoker 2021 said:


> and 1 Beagle (Kozmo)


We are on our 2nd one. That is Bianca pictured in my avatar.

Robert


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 24, 2022)

Welcome to the forum !!


----------



## mr_whipple (Aug 24, 2022)

Welcome to Virginia when you get here!


----------



## SmokinGame (Aug 24, 2022)

From Indiana, welcome to SMF!


----------



## JIMSMOKES (Aug 24, 2022)

Welcome from upstate SC


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 24, 2022)

Welcome to SMF, LS !!
Glad to see you join us.

Bear, from SE PA


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 24, 2022)

Welcome to the forum from Mississippi!
Jim


----------



## tbern (Aug 24, 2022)

welcome to the forum from Minnesota, enjoy your time here!


----------



## DougE (Aug 24, 2022)

Welcome from Kentucky!


----------



## Lady Smoker 2021 (Aug 24, 2022)

mr_whipple said:


> Welcome to Virginia when you get here!


I already live in Virginia but am relocating to another country town here in a few weeks


----------



## Lady Smoker 2021 (Aug 24, 2022)

SmokinGame said:


> From Indiana, welcome to SMF!


Your pup looks just like Sophie


----------



## Lady Smoker 2021 (Aug 24, 2022)

All 4 of the dogs are now my profile pic


----------



## bigfurmn (Aug 24, 2022)

Welcome from Minnesota. Cant wait to see your cooks.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 24, 2022)

Welcome from Colorado.

I run a smokehouse and will tell you not to be shy about questions. So many great knowledgeable members here on smoking , brining or curing. Just ask any questions and we will try our best to help you.


----------



## millerbuilds (Aug 24, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from North Texas!

- Jason


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 24, 2022)

Dad has a pit lab cross...this is her as a pup, she comes greet me everyday when I go do chores...usually barks at me for not getting out of the truck fast enough!








Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 24, 2022)

Welcome from Nova Scotia

This is a good place to learn, show and tell, and doing up preserves also....and have some fun

David


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 24, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from SE GA!

Keith


----------



## SmokinGame (Aug 25, 2022)

Lady Smoker 2021 said:


> Your pup looks just like Sophie


That's Rowdy. He is our 7 yr. old Springer.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 25, 2022)

Welcome from Texas


----------



## chops1sc (Aug 25, 2022)

Welcome from the Midlands of South Carolina!


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Aug 26, 2022)

Welcome from Central TX


----------



## babydoc (Aug 26, 2022)

Welcome from Utah! Fist bump from a fellow newbie!!


----------



## Plinsc (Aug 26, 2022)

Welcome from the beautiful upstate of South Carolina!


----------

